# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Medizinstudium mit 50 Jahren beginnen!?

## killekille

Hallo,

ich bin vor wenigen Tagen zufllig ber dieses Oldie-Forum gestolpert und habe die Beitrge anderer User mit groem Interesse gelesen.
Dennoch sind einige Fragen offen geblieben - ich bin nmlich kein Oldie, sondern ein Ur-Oldie.

Schon mit knapp 8 Jahren war mir sehr klar, was ich einmal werden mchte: Mediziner!
Wenn ich schon nur ein einziges Leben habe, dann wollte ich in diesem auch den wichtigsten Beruf ausben. Oder wrde jemand lieber zusammen mit Frstern, Steinmetzen, Steuerberatern, Richtern, oder Pastoren auf einer einsamen Insel ausgesetzt werden? Mglicherweise wre es mit Pastoren ja lustiger, aber was tun, wenn die ersten Zipperlein auftreten? Wegbeten?

So hing ich schon mit knapp 10 Jahren in medizinischen Buchhandlungen herum und schmkerte in rzteliteratur wie dem 3-bndigen Voss-Herrlinger Anatomie-Atlas, whrend Gleichaltrige die spannenden Geschichten von Enid Blyton's "5 Freunde" oder von "Old Shatterhand" und "Winnetou" verfolgten.

Um es kurz zu machen. Meine Eltern lieen mich nicht aufs Gymnasium - da half weder Heulen noch Zhneknirschen... und auch meine Lehrer konnten meine Eltern nicht beeinflussen. Hinzu kam, dass man zu dieser Zeit (den 60-ern) erst mit 21 Jahren volljhrig wurde. Mit 24 bekam ich als "Hrtefall" eine Sondergenehmigung des Kultusministeriums, ohne Abitur in NRW ein Nicht-Numerus clausus-Studium aufzunehmen. Ich studierte Ingenieurwissenschaften (Elektrotechnik) und wollte mit dem Diplom ("Sehr gut") als Hochschulzugangsberechtigung im Alter von knapp 27 Jahren Medizin als Zweitstudium studieren. Eine inzwischen aufgetretene, im Anfangsstadium uerst schmerzhafte rheumatische Erkrankung (Morbus Bechterew) samt der Prognosen einiger rzte, die Horrorgemlde mit Rollstuhl etc. an die Wand malten, lieen mich den Studiumswunsch verschieben und in den Beruf als Dipl.-Ing. eintreten. 

Aber alle Versuche, zu verdrngen, halfen nichts; der Wunsch, Medizin zu studieren, brennt um so mehr in mir, je lter ich werde. Inzwischen bin ich knapp ber 50, lngst pensioniert und knnte bis ans Lebensende Rosen zchten und den lieben Gott einen guten Mann sein lassen.

Ich habe viele Hobbys, tobe mich auf etlichen Gebieten aus und habe dennoch den Eindruck, dass dieses alles nur Ersatzbefriedigungen fr die eine Beschftigung sind, zu der es mich stndig treibt, der Beschftigung mit der Medizin. Wenn ich schon nicht mehr als Mediziner ttig sein kann, so mchte ich doch ein Medizinstudium bis zum ersten Abschluss (Approbation?) absolvieren.

Hierzu einige Fragen:

1. Gibt es eine obere Altersgrenze fr die Zulassung zum Medizinstudium? Ich meine, so etwas einmal vor Jahren gelesen zu haben (Altersgrenze: 53 oder 55 Jahre), finde im Internet aber keinen Hinweis mehr darauf. 

2. Werden fr das Medizinstudium gute Latein- und/oder Englischkenntnisse bentigt?
Da ich nie ein Gymnasium besuchte, habe ich keinerlei Latein- und nur sprliche Englischkenntnisse (verstehe alles, kann aber mangels engl. Grammatikkenntnisse nur fehlerhaft formulieren). Mit der medizinischen Terminologie htte ich wohl keine Schwierigkeiten,  Zungenbrecher wie "musculus sternocleidomastoideus" fr den "Kopfdreher" gehen mir dank meiner Kindheitserfahrungen als Leseratte jedenfalls problemlos ber die Lippen  :Smilie: 

3. Knnten mir bis zum Abschluss des Grundstudiums an irgendeiner Stelle "altersbedingte" Steine in den Weg gelegt werden, z.B. ich wegen meines Alters keine AIP-Stelle bekommen und mir damit die Approbation verunmglicht werden?

4. Das Studium der Elektrotechnik habe ich als Einzelkmpfer erlebt. Reines Wissen wurde in Prfungen nicht abgefragt und so gab es auch keinerlei Faktenpauken und gegenseitiges Abfragen in irgendwelchen Gruppen.
In der Medizin soll in sog. Lerngruppen gepaukt werden. Werden diese Gruppen von aussen gebildet oder bilden sich diese selbst? Welche Chancen hat man da als Ur-Oldie, in eine solche Gruppe integriert zu werden? Gibt's gar Katzentische fr Ur-Oldies? ;)

5. Wie schon beschrieben bin ich krperlich angeschlagen. Der Morbus Bechterew ist zum groen Teil ausgebrannt (krummer Rcken dank etlicher Syndesmophyten zwischen den groen Wirbelkrpern), aber hier und dort zwickt es schon noch. Schmerzen lassen sich mit Indometacin (frher im Medikament "Amuno") gut in den Griff bekommen, Nebenwirkung: leichte zentralnervse Strungen wie z. B. Mdigkeit.
Wie gro ist die krperliche Belastung und ber welchen Zeitraum (Monate, Semester, Jahre) erstreckt sich diese?
Wie wird die klinische Zeit berhaupt von Studenten bewltigt, die in der einen oder anderen Form krperlich behindert sind, oder gibt es diese Studenten erst gar nicht in der Medizin?

Ich wrde mich sehr darber freuen, die eine oder andere Antwort auf meine Fragen zu bekommen.

----------


## nightingale

Hallo!
ad 1: Altersgrenze zum Studium wei ich nciht, aber ab 60 kriegt man - meines Wissens -  keine kassenrztliche Zulassung mehr. 

ad 2: Nein, Latein lernt man an der Uni. Englisch Grundkenntnisse reichen.

ad 3: Das AIP wird voraussichtlich abgeschafft. 

ad 4: Es geht mit und ohne Lerngruppe. Von der Altersklasse hngt es weniger ab, mehr von Sympathie, Leistungsstand etc. 

ad 5: Auch mit Behinderung kann man studieren. Aber Du solltest dir im Klaren sein, dass du stundenlang im Hrsaal sitzen wirst oder in Praktika rumlaufen musst. 

Aber zum Grundstzlichen: Bist du sicher, dass du dir DAS jetzt antun musst? Auf der einen Seite ist da dein Traum, den du dir noch unbedingt erfllen willst. Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich aber einen wichtigen Lebensabschnitt, den du dir durch zu hoch gesetzte Ansprche und entsprechende Frustration verderben knntest und das wiegt genausoviel. 

Geht es dir mehr um den Wissenserwerb oder um die Arbeit als Mediziner? Wenn es ersteres ist, kannst du dich als Gasthrer eintragen lassen und an den Vorlesungen teilnehmen. 
Wenn du kurativ ttig sein willst, wrde ich dir empfehlen, eine Ausbildung zum Heilpraktiker zu machen. Hast du dich da mal informiert? Das geht schneller und ist realistischer. Hier im Forum gibt es auch interessante Threads dazu, die kannst du mit der Suchfunktion finden.

----------


## secondmanonmoon

AiP  >>WIRD<< abgeschafft

definitiv zum 01.10.04

es sei denn, die Regierung Schrder wird in den nchsten zwei Monaten gestrzt, und keiner erinnert sich mehr an den in dritter Lesung (im April) zu verabschiedenden Gesetztesentwurf.
Aber selbst die CDU ist dafr

also man kann zu 99,99% von einer Abschaffung zum 1.10.04 ausgehen.

----------


## Froschknig

Um mal ne relativ kurze antwort auf die teilweise schon beatnworteten Fragen zu geben :
All Deine bedenken sind relativ. MACHBAR wre es trotzdem.
Die Frage ist Folgende :
(Und ich gehe jetzt mal von einem alter Deinerseits von 50 Jahren aus....)

Studium in mindestzeit : Du bist 56
Kurzer Facharzt (z.B. Dermatologie=3 Jahre) Du bist 59

Mit 59 ne Praxis erffnen ???? Bis du einen vernnftigen Pateintenstamm hast, winkt die Rente berdeutlich....
Und die Weiterbildung zum Facharzt ? Alleine die Klinikzeit....momentan herrscht zwar rztemangel, aber bei jeder Bewerbung sticht Dich leider jeder "normalalte" Student aus....
Ich bin normlaerweise eher optimistisch veranlagt, aber bei diesem Ist-Alter, der Ausbildungszeit und der darauffolgenden Widrigkeiten kann ich nur abraten, es sei denn Du bist damit zufrieden, es einfach studiert zu haben....
 :Meine Meinung:  (tut mir leid, ist aber so)

----------


## Feuerblick

Hallo!

Hmmm, ich sehe das aus einem anderen Blickwinkel:

Wie wir alle wissen, sind Medizinstudienpltze zunehmend rar. Da mu ich dann ehrlich sagen, da ich es unfair finde, wenn du nur studieren mchtest, weil du die approbation haben willst. Du nimmst (brutal gesagt) einem Studenten, der wirklich praktizieren will, einen Studienplatz weg.... Klingt bse, ich wei!

Erkundige dich doch mal bei der Uni in deiner Umgebung, ob du nicht als Gasthrer oder so was hnliches einsteigen kannst. Frosch hat schon recht....es dauert zu lange und du kannst nichts mehr damit anfangen... Und ich denke, da du die Regelstudienzeit auch eher berschreiten wirst, weil das Lernen nicht leichter wird, je lter man ist.

Mein Tipp: Gasthrer!

Lg
feuerblick

----------


## Corny

Diese Zeilen sind trauriges Zeugnis scheuklappentrchtiger Intoleranz kombiniert mit einem nicht verchtlichen Ausma an Unreife...

(bevor du nun dein nchstes ZVS-Formular ausfllst - berleg dir vorsichtshalber nochmal, ob derartige Grundeinstellung wirklich mit dem Arztberuf kompatibel ist)

Corny

----------


## Bille11

> schon mal aufs datum geguckt?^^





> ... alle halbe Jahre die gleichen Diskussionen irgendwelcher am NC vorbeigeschrammelter Studienanwrter...


in der tat  :Grinnnss!: 
 :Blush:

----------


## Thomas24

Tach!
Habe neulich einen knapp 50 jhrigen Studenten im Praktikum betreut. Mal abgesehen, das die Patienten ihn fr einen Oberarzt (oder wenigstens Assi) und mich fr den Studi gehalten haben  (jaja, das machen die grauen Schlfen)  :Blush:  , war alles bene.

Er hat mir erzhlt, das er nach Jahren als leitender Angestellter in der freien Wirtschaft jetzt Medizin studiert, weil seine Schfchen soweit im Trockenen seien, das Haus abbezahlt- und nun knne er es sich erlauben, mal 5-6 Jahre kein Geld zu verdienen und das zu studieren, was er mchte.

Ich fand das soweit auch ok- gut volkswirtschaftlich betrachtet, wars vielleicht keine so gute Investition. Aber der Mann hat schlielich jahrzehntelang Steuern und Sozialabgaben bezahlt, und somit seinen Studienplatz bestimmt mehrfach refinanziert.

----------


## Hellequin

> Ich fand das soweit auch ok- gut volkswirtschaftlich betrachtet, wars vielleicht keine so gute Investition. Aber der Mann hat schlielich jahrzehntelang Steuern und Sozialabgaben bezahlt, und somit seinen Studienplatz bestimmt mehrfach refinanziert.


Ein Arzt der ins Ausland geht, ist so gesehen ja auch eine volkswirtschaftliche Fehlinvestition. Und der Anteil der wirklich alten Studienanfnger ist im Vergleich zu den ins Ausland flchtenden Mediziner ja verschwindend gering. Und dem zwiten Teil kann ich so nur zustimmen. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Thomas24

> Ein Arzt der ins Ausland geht, ist so gesehen ja auch eine volkswirtschaftliche Fehlinvestition. Und der Anteil der wirklich alten Studienanfnger ist im Vergleich zu den ins Ausland flchtenden Mediziner ja verschwindend gering. Und dem zwiten Teil kann ich so nur zustimmen.


Dem ersten Teil kann ich auch nur zustimmen...
aber anscheinend ist die Republik (immer noch?) so unglaublich reich, das wir es uns leisten knnen, sehr teure Studienpltze zu finanzieren und nach dem Studium so miserable Arbeitsbedingungen zu bieten, das die Kollegen dann das Land oder die Medizin in Scharen verlassen   :kotzen:  

Aber in einem Land, das es sich leisten kann, die einzige Ressourcen die es besitzt (= Hirnschmalz der Bevlkerung) in einem heruntergewirtschafteten Schulsystem zu parken, um Sie dann an chronisch unterfinanzierte Unis weiterzugeben, wundert mich gar nichts mehr. Aber das ist eine Geschichte fr einen anderen Abend...

----------


## Scienceman

Und, was ist aus dem Threadersteller geworden?

----------


## okulix

> Und, was ist aus dem Threadersteller geworden?


Der hat vor ein paar Wochen das Physikum bestanden,  ist jetzt im 1. klinischen Semester und hat nun keine Zeit mehr zum fr nchtlichen Inet-Unfug. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Scienceman

Ist ja geil^^

----------


## Plotin

Cooler Thread hier! Muss doch jetzt auch mal in der Mottenkiste graben und meinen Dnnpfiff hier ablassen (ist nicht ganz fair, weil die Autoren wohl kaum noch antworten werden). Also:




> also ich muss das mal ganz deutlich ansprechen, ich finde es echt nicht fair dass sich leute die schon so alt sind noch berlegen ins medizin studium einzuschreiben, ich habe mit 18 mein abi gemacht, und kein sehr schlechtes, bin jetzt fast 21, habe keinen studienplatz bekommen,


Wer sein Abi nicht mit 1,0 bestanden hat, muss halt warten mit der Platzvergabe. Faulheit zahlt sich hier nicht aus. Kannst ja eine Ausbildung machen. Die Einserkandidaten bekommen sofort den Platz, alle anderen warten. Der OP hat Jahrzehnte gewartet. Wo ist das Problem?




> und das geht so vielen tausenden von jungen leuten so wie mir, wir haben sehr hart gearbeitet bis jetzt, 13 jahre schule,


Mach dich nicht lcherlich! Selbst wer ein 1,0-Abi geschafft hat - was ist das schon fr eine Leistung? Das ist gar nichts. "Sehr hart gearbeitet..." - ich schmei mich in die Ecke! Eine Zwanzigjhrige lamentiert, sie htte im Leben schon sehr hart gearbeitet... Muhahahahahahaha... ! Hoch die Tassen! Ich knnte mich bemmeln.

 :Grinnnss!:  




> um dann zu wissen dass wir NICHTS damit anfangen drfen, und wieso? wegen solchen leuten,. die unsere studienpltze auf so eine Weise belegen ,das ist wirklich nicht fair!


Noch so ein Brller! "Wegen solchen Leuten..." Meine Fresse! Wenn ich so etwas schon lese, kriege ich eine Krise! Du wrst die optimale rztin. Mein Empfehlung: Suche dir eine Stelle als Pfrtnerin oder geh die nchsten 30 Jahre als Ungelernte bei Opel am Flieband malochen - Hauptsache ein Job, bei dem du dich mglichst wenig mit anderen Menschen verbal austauschen musst.




> Was haben die vor? Wenn alles gut luft sind sie mit 56 fertig, eine facvharzt ausbildung dauert  ca. 5 jahre, also mit 61 anfangen arzt zu sein? nein, da ist man in rente, und WIR sind alle arbeitslos, und die Kranken haben leider Pech gehabt, denkt mal gut drber nach was ein Medizinstudium bedeutet, das ist keine Spaveranstaltung fr alte Leute denen es langweilig ist    sucht Euch doch bitte ein anderes Hobby


Ach du Schei*e! Au weia! Einfach nur geil! Zu einer differenziert ausformulierten kritischen Stellungnahme bin ich schon jetzt nach solch einem Statement nicht mehr in der Lage.

Sorry, mein Posting ist gemein und irgendwie berflssig, weil unsachlich. Aber jeder hat das Recht, sich auch mal auskotzen zu drfen. Auch ich.

Nichts fr ungut.


 :was ist das...?:

----------


## Anna-Tomie

hi plotin,
was is in dich gefahren, so eine schreibe   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  ... ganz ungewohnt 
nun ... kurzer beitrag meinerseits zu dieser geschichte.
hab meiner ma kurz von diesem thread berichtet .... sie ist 50 .... sie wollte eigentlich auch immer hm studieren (immerhin hat sie mittlerweile 48 ws  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  
... kam aber nie dazu .... der wunsch lebte aber weiter ... bis sie meine bcher zu sehen bekam. sie sagt ehrlich, dass sie sich das nicht mehr zumuten mchte ... hat aber vor jedem, der es wagt einen heidenrespekt.
Und alle die vom "studienplatzwegnehmen" reden sei gesagt, es steht nicht zu befrchten, dass die senioren jetzt reihenweise mit awo-bussen ankommen  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  
Ich finds klasse, wenn sich jemand mit 50 das spendet
gruss die anna

----------


## Spark

Es ist ja auch die Frage: selbst wenn man was dagegen hat: wo will man eigentlich die Grenze ziehen? 3 Jahre nach dem Abi? 5 Jahre?  10? Oder einfach bei 30 setzen, weil eine 58jhrige die auf der Abendschule ihr Abi nachgeholt hat, 3, 5, 10 Jahre lang auch noch mal anfangen drfte.

Dann wird die nchste Frage sein (und die Antwort muss nicht bloss einer subjektiven Meinung entsprechen, sondern juristisch bestehen knnen!): mit welchem Recht hat ein 19jhriger mehr Anspruch auf einen Platz als ein 30jhriger, 40jhriger?

Gerade die VWL-Rechnung als einzig berprfbares, relevantes Kriterium wird hier zumindest dann sehr schwierig, wenn ltere Bewerber schon volkswirtschaftliche Leistungen erbracht haben. Jugend allein bedeutet in Sachen Investition mitnichten die bessere Bilanz, da tuscht Ihr Euch.

Ich kann jeden verstehen der Frust schiebt weil noch kein Platz in Sicht ist.

Und ich kann verstehen, wenn neben Abiturnote und Wartezeit noch andere Kriterien, zB ein Test, gewnscht werden - nun allerdings die eigene Jugend zu diesem Kriterium machen zu wollen, ist reichlich heikel. (btw, an persnlichen Auswahlverfahren kann man ja auch heute schon teilnehmen...? Warum hats da nicht gereicht?)

Abgesehen davon ist die Gruppe der Leute wo man zumindest zweifeln kann was es noch bringt (ich wrde da mal sagen: 45+) nun wirklich nicht so wahnwitzig gross. Eher ein praktischer kleiner Sndenbock, oder?

Ich habe eher den Eindruck, die Sptberufenen sind blicherweise irgendwo um die 30 wenn sie anfangen. Imo volkwirtschaftlich nicht zu alt, und zudem mit einem breiteren Blickfeld ausgestattet, das diese Klientel oft zu guten, weniger technokratischen rzten macht. Und GUTE rzte sind vwl auch was wert - nicht nur junge rzte (nichts dass da ein Widerspruch wre, aber es zhlt nicht nur EIN Kriterium). Wo ich zum Beispiel selbst sicherlich gerne von einem Neurochirurgen operiert werden wrde, der mglichst viel Erfahrung hat (sprich jung ausgebildet wurde), wrde ich in Sachen Hausarzt oder Psychosomatiker lieber zu jemandem gehen der Lebenserfahrung und menschliche Einsichten/Reife hat - diese sind zwar nicht ausgeschlossen wenn jemand frh fertig geworden ist, aber ein paar Jhrchen im wahren Leben vorgeschaltet sind fr mich trotzdem noch ein Pluspunkt).



Und dass hier blutjunge Einserabiturienten, die laut PISA vermutlich mehrheitlich zum begnstigteren Teil der Gesellschaft gehren, und daher neben ihrer Schule nicht unbedingt so viel selber reissen mussten, lteren Bewerbern mit xx Beitragsjahren im Brotberuf, und vielleicht auch viel steinigerem Weg hin zur eigentlichen Berufung (oder auch zum sozialen Aufsteig) mit "Du bist doch gar nich mehr rentabel, mach ma Platz hier, Oppa" kommen... Prost Mahlzeit. 

Sprich: formal kaum begrenzbar, volkswirtschaftlich differenzierter als gern behauptet wird, und menschlich auch so ne Sache...

----------


## Stagger Lee

Vermeintlich volkswirtschaftlich begrndete Argumente in dieser Debatte erinnern mich immer an ein Interview mit Sarah Wagenknecht, das vor einigen Jahren im Fernsehen kam. Der Interviewer fragte sie, wie sie zu den vielen Mauertoten stehe. Ihre Antwort war, da die BRD in gewisser Weise in der DDR gut ausgebildete Menschen abgeworben und zur Flucht animiert habe. Daher htte die DDR das Recht gehabt, Flchtlinge zu erschieen, um volkswirtschaftlichen Schaden von sich abzuwenden.

Volkswirtschaftliche Argumente haben ihren Platz an genau einem Ort: in Debatten ber die Volkswirtschaft. Sobald man an Individuen volkswirtschaftliche Mastbe anlegt, begibt man sich auf einen rutschigen Abhang in Richtung Dehumanisierung. (Die Nazis haben die Euthanasie von Behinderten volkswirtschaftlich "begrndet".) Es erstaunt mich doch, da nicht wenige angehende rzte bereit sind, sich auf solche Argumente einzulassen.

Abgesehen davon ist die volkswirtschaftliche Argumentation in dem Zusammenhang auch lcherlich. Die Menge derer, die sich im fortgeschrittenen Alter ein Studium antun wollen und leisten knnen, drfte verschwindend gering sein. Die Behauptung, da eine marginale Gruppe, deren Anteil an der Stundentenschaft hchstens im Promillebereich liegt, irgendwie in volkswirtschaftlicher Dimension Quelle allen bels sei, ist absurd. Da stimme ich Spark zu: Wer sowas behauptet, sucht nur einen Sndenbock.

----------


## M. Cremaster

> Abgesehen davon ist die volkswirtschaftliche Argumentation in dem Zusammenhang auch lcherlich. Die Menge derer, die sich im fortgeschrittenen Alter ein Studium antun wollen und leisten knnen, drfte verschwindend gering sein. Die Behauptung, da eine marginale Gruppe, deren Anteil an der Stundentenschaft hchstens im Promillebereich liegt, irgendwie in volkswirtschaftlicher Dimension Quelle allen bels sei, ist absurd. Da stimme ich Spark zu: Wer sowas behauptet, sucht nur einen Sndenbock.


Hab auch recht spt mit Humanmed angefangen, im zarten Alter von 29. Davor Ablschluss als Dipl Ing FH, 3 Jahre gearbeitet + 2 Jahre whrend Studium (steuerpflichtig 30 Wochenstunden).

Wenn die volkswirtschaftliche Vertretbarkeit eines Zweitstudiums hinterfragt wird, kann das nicht nur nach der Gesamtdauer beider Studiengnge beurteilt werden. Im Gegenteil, wer sagt denn dass ich durch diese Entscheidung meinen "Nutzen fr die Volkswirtschaft" in Summe nicht sogar erhhe?

----------


## Eckhart

> ...da er seinen Kindheitstraum verwirklichen will, aber es wre schon nicht schlecht, wenn er eine Alternative wie z.B. Gasthrerdasein akzeptiert. Damit wre allen gedient, oder?


Ich hole diesen uralten Thread mal wieder hoch, weil "Feuerblick" nicht irgendwer ist und Aussagen von jemandem mit knapp 30 Tausend Beitrgen schon einen gewissen Gehalt haben sollten!

Zum berbrcken und fr den Fall, dass ich dauerhaft vielleicht keinen (Human)medizin-Studienplatz bekomme, habe ich mich an mehreren deutschen Unis nach einer Gasthrerschaft fr Humanmedizin erkundigt. bereinstimmend wurde mir gesagt, dass nicht nur die Uni, bei der ich gefragt habe, sondern ALLE ffentlichen deutschen Unis ganz generell KEINE EINZIGE Veranstaltung im Bereich Humanmedizin fr eine Gasthrerscahft zugelassen haben. Medizin ist absolut "closed shop"! Ausnahmen werden evtl. z.B. fr Pharmaziestudenten gemacht, die einzelne Vorlesungen hren mchten.

Von auen, ohne fachnah eingeschrieben zu sein, no way!

@Feuerblick: An welcher Uni gibt es denn die von Dir vorgeschlagene Gasthrerschaft fr (zu) alte Bewerber, die niemand jngerem den Platz wegnehmen sollen? (Die Meinung ist in dem Quellthread unzweideutig zu erkennen)

Gru, Ecki

----------


## Feuerblick

Warum so aggressiv? Habe ich irgendwo behauptet, dass offizielle Gasthrerschaft mglich ist? Und wenn, habe ich 200x behauptet, dass es 2019 mglich sein soll? Wre mir neu...
Setz dich halt in Vorlesungen (kontrolliert kein Mensch!) und hr dir an, was da passiert.  :Nixweiss: 
Und hr auf, hier Threadleichen zu fleddern!  :Meine Meinung: 

Btw: Ich stehe dazu, dass jemand mit 50 oder lter kein Medizinstudium mehr beginnen sollte. Bis das Studium nebst PJ beendet ist, winkt schon die Rente. Das steht echt in keinem Verhltnis zu den Kosten, die das Studium verursacht.

----------


## Matzexc1

Mit der neuen Abschaffung der Wartezeit erledigt sich das Thema sowieso.

----------


## Eckhart

> Mit der neuen Abschaffung der Wartezeit erledigt sich das Thema sowieso.


Das sehe ich berhaupt nicht so und zwar aus folgenden Grnden:

1. Die IB-Quote (Talentquote/Eignungsquote) erffnet einer ganz neuen Personengruppe das Studium

Krankenpfleger, etc. die im 3x oder 4x Alter ihr Abitur z.B. in Abendschule nachholen, aber keine 1,irgendwas erzielen, knnen sich nun direkt bewerben! Frher hatten sie nicht den passenden NC und noch lange nicht gengend Wartesemester hierfr.

2. Die Vorabquoten wurden auf 20% aufgepumpt und knnen von den Lndern tlw. mit "beruflich qualifizierten" belegt werden.

Diese Personengruppe sind auch eher ltere Bewerber.

3. An der Zweitstudienquote ndert sich nichts.


50 und drber wird wohl eher eine sehr seltene Variante sein, aber bei 4x knnten es durch 1. und 2. eher mehr als weniger werden!

Gru, Ecki

----------


## Matzexc1

Hallo Ecki , 

Zu 1:
Das wird eher was fr die von 20-30 jhrigen werden. Ab 30 sind die meisten bereits mit Familie, und Sesshaftigkeit beschftigt, fr mich ist auch die Frage wieviele dann wirklich noch ein Studium machen wollen das 6 Jahre dauert.
Fr mich ist es auch fraglich ob am Ende die Abinote nicht auch hier die groe Rolle spielt.

Zu 2:
Wieviele Lnder werden sich die Mhe machen, vor allem wo gewisse Berufsgruppen hnlich stark fehlen wie die rztinnen und rzte? Die Universitten haben im AdH auch meist nur die Abinote gelten lassen, obwohl hier einiges mglich gewesen wre. 

Wer gilt am Ende als beruflich qualifiziert?  Wurde dazu etwas definiert?

Gre

----------


## Jul4ik

> Hallo Ecki , 
> 
> Zu 1:
> Das wird eher was fr die von 20-30 jhrigen werden. Ab 30 sind die meisten bereits mit Familie, und Sesshaftigkeit beschftigt, fr mich ist auch die Frage wieviele dann wirklich noch ein Studium machen wollen das 6 Jahre dauert.
> Fr mich ist es auch fraglich ob am Ende die Abinote nicht auch hier die groe Rolle spielt.
> 
> Zu 2:
> Wieviele Lnder werden sich die Mhe machen, vor allem wo gewisse Berufsgruppen hnlich stark fehlen wie die rztinnen und rzte? Die Universitten haben im AdH auch meist nur die Abinote gelten lassen, obwohl hier einiges mglich gewesen wre. 
> 
> ...


Zu der Frage, wer als beruflich qualifiziert gilt, kann ich nur sagen: ich studiere als beruflich qualifizierte, sprich habe kein abitur und habe meine hochschulzugsngsberechtigung via anderer qualifikationen erworben (unter anderem ausbildung und berufserfahrung im medizinischen bereich)
Lg

----------


## Filia_Boehme79

Ich denke nicht das es zu Spt ist Mediziner zu werden oder das Du lnger brauchst als ein 25 Jhriger. Ich traue Dir das zu.
Die frage ist ob du die Zulassung bekommst wenn Du fertig bist. Erkundige dich doch zuerst ob das mglich ist.

----------

